# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Вертикальные роды!

## Ramadana

А как обстояли дела много столетий назад?
Оказывается, тогда женщины рожали в вертикальной или близкой к этому позе.

В центральной Африке беременная, чувствуя схватки, уходила в лес, где во время родов приседала и вставала, держась за шест, – процесс родов протекал непосредственно «на корточках».Древняя богиня ацтеков, покровительствовавшая деторождению, изображалась в виде женщины, сидящей на корточках – с головой ребенка между ног.На Востоке и в Европе существовали так называемые «родовые стулья» – кресло с подлокотниками и широким вырезом в сидении входило в приданое невесты.На Руси роженицу во время схваток заставляли много ходить и переступать через препятствия: движение способствовало более эффективным схваткам и дальнейшему течению родов, служило профилактикой слабости родовой деятельности.В Европе многовековая традиция вертикальных родов была прервана Людовиком XIV. По мнению короля, царственная особа должна была лежать на спине, чтобы приближенные могли наблюдать за рождением наследника – процессом государственной важности. Это положение и взяли как модель для подражания.

Девочки, отзовитесь, у кого были именно вертикальные роды! В роддоме либо домашние - не важно.
Поделитесь информацией, насколько комфортно рожать в такой позе, как все проходило?
Если есть опыт родов так же и горизонтальных в сравнении - хотелось бы узнать из первых уст различия.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Интересно, что девочки скажут. Но вот мне думается, что ключевое в родах - это послушать свое тело и оно подскажет, какая поза максимально подходит именно маме и ребенку.

Неоднократно слышала, что при сложных родах и при загибе матки, например, именно горизонтальная поза очень подходит. И женщине именно хочется лечь и она, отдаваясь потоку, найдет именно эту самую приемлемую позу для себя. 

В первых родах на схватках я лежала в ванной, просто лежала, или на четвереньках стояла больше всего, немного на фитболе еще, а потуги были горизонтально на боку и одной согнутой ногой вверх.

Во вторых на схватках хотелось только стоять и крутить тазом, в перерывах между - лежать или на коленях дожидаться схватки. Потуги были в воде приблизительно горизонтально.

Смысл, я думаю, в этой информации в том, что есть традиции повивальные у разных народов. Общие правила, которые работают.
Если отключиться и не думать, то тело займет нужную ему позу.

Еще мне видится сейчас, что активничать в начале родов не стоит, особенно в первых родах, т.к. они обычно долго раскачиваются и только самые первые схватки, если проживать активно, типа ходить через препятствия, то можно потерять много сил и просто физически к потугам будешь уже истощен. 
Мне видится, что стратегия общая должна быть. Схватка - принимаешь максимально комфортную позу, ищешь ее, пробуешь разные. Когда находишь - отрабатываешь эту позу по полной программе, пока организм не подскажет, что нужно пробовать другую. А в перерывах между схватками - максимально расслабляешься, лежишь, отдыхаешь, экономишь силы на потуги, т.к. они эмоционально и физически волнительнее переживаются, хоть и меньше по времени.

Еще полезным советом для меня было такое, что максимально игнорируешь первые схватки. Есть и есть, отвлекаешься, занимаешься делами. Когда начинаются схватки, которые игнорировать не можешь, тогда к той схеме, что в предыдущем абзаце.

----------


## freedom

Соглашусь с Домиком: надо чувствовать свое тело. Но у меня была заранее четкая цель - вертикальные роды, ибо гравитация=) Когда я заявила о своем желании в Анненском роддоме, акушерка ответила, что я издеваюсь над старой больной женщиной, и (благо с доктором мне по счастливой случайности повезло) я с того момента была передана врачу, который нянькался со мной как с родной: когда начались потуги сидел на фитболе, а я перед ним то на корточках, то на коленках, опираясь на его плечи...да что уж там, обнимая его=)) Потом все смутно, разум отключился совсем. Мне предлагают перебраться на рахмановку, которая для меня чудесным образом превращается в некое кресло и спрашивают, как мне там хочется "сидеть", объясняют позы, а я вообще не понимаю, что мне говорят, как будто на другом языке... Ну с горем пополам я забралась туда, и не спрашивайте, как я расположилась - вообще не в курсе=))) и за одну (кажется) потугу, но точно очень быстро и легко я родила мою девочку! Порвалась, ну так это бы и при горизонтальных порвалась, а скорее всего мне просто бы сделали эпизиотомию, потому что 4 кг это сами понимаете=) Вообщем, считаю, что правильно я сначала рассудила, и второй, и последующие разы тоже планирую вертикально рожать. Кстати и акушерка потом посоветовала это же...

----------


## Missis_Gry

Врач не Самардак ли был?

----------


## freedom

Он родимый=)

----------


## Missis_Gry

я так и подумала)) он по-моему единственный в городе,  кто практикует вертикальные роды. О других не слышала

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки, подскажите про Самардака. Он на самом деле практикует вертикальные? Есть ли кресло-трансформер в Аненках для таких вещей? Кто-нибудь знает? И можно ли выбрать свободное родовое поведение?

----------


## freedom

> Соглашусь с Домиком: надо чувствовать свое тело. Но у меня была заранее четкая цель - вертикальные роды, ибо гравитация=) Когда я заявила о своем желании в Анненском роддоме, акушерка ответила, что я издеваюсь над старой больной женщиной, и (благо с доктором мне по счастливой случайности повезло) я с того момента была передана врачу, который нянькался со мной как с родной: когда начались потуги сидел на фитболе, а я перед ним то на корточках, то на коленках, опираясь на его плечи...да что уж там, обнимая его=)) Потом все смутно, разум отключился совсем. Мне предлагают перебраться на рахмановку, которая для меня чудесным образом превращается в некое кресло и спрашивают, как мне там хочется "сидеть", объясняют позы, а я вообще не понимаю, что мне говорят, как будто на другом языке... Ну с горем пополам я забралась туда, и не спрашивайте, как я расположилась - вообще не в курсе=))) и за одну (кажется) потугу, но точно очень быстро и легко я родила мою девочку! Порвалась, ну так это бы и при горизонтальных порвалась, а скорее всего мне просто бы сделали эпизиотомию, потому что 4 кг это сами понимаете=) Вообщем, считаю, что правильно я сначала рассудила, и второй, и последующие разы тоже планирую вертикально рожать. Кстати и акушерка потом посоветовала это же...


Ramadana, это про Самардака :Wink:

----------


## Ramadana

Спасибо, поняла)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Спасибо, поняла)))


я вот еще раз перечитала эту тему и соглашусь с самой собой еще раз, ахаха. в этих третьих родах я решила вести себя, как во вторых, т.е. искать позу удобную и ее отрабатывать и изначально пробовала вертикальную, но вообще не пошло, было очень неудобно, больно и тяжело. а вот горизонтальная на боку очень хорошо пошла. таки пробовать, искать, сначала повертеться во всех направлениях, понять, что удобнее всего и с этим двигаться.

----------


## Kusya

> Девочки, подскажите про Самардака. Он на самом деле практикует вертикальные? Есть ли кресло-трансформер в Аненках для таких вещей? Кто-нибудь знает? И можно ли выбрать свободное родовое поведение?


Мы рожали у Самардака в 2008 году, акушерка Наташа Пиунова. Он сам предложил нам вертикальные роды, сказал, что это физиологично, да еще и при моем плохом зрении (+слабая сетчатка) это рекомендуется. Со мной был муж, с его поддержкой все прошло хорошо. Свободное родовое поведение только приветствуется! Про кресло-трансформер ничего не могу сказать, не видела.

----------


## kazangi

я рожала не у самардака, но тоже в анненках, вертикально предлагали, попробовала, но мне неудобно было, лежа легче пошло дело. Я думаю, там любой врач сможет принять вертикально.

----------

